# Maggie had a big blood blister on her tummy...



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Had. This morning at around 4 am I had woken up briefly and Maggie was laying next to me, so I pet her a little and felt this big soft lump on her tummy, right where her spay incision was a few months ago. I jumped out of bed and took her into the bathroom to see what it was.. it was a big blood blister.. probably about the size of a small grape. It looked like it might burst, and my husband wanted to try and drain it but I told him no.. no way were we trying to do that. Maggie didn't seem to know it was even there.. Anyway we decided to go back to bed and we'd call the vet at 8 am when they opened and bring her in. 

So.. I didn't sleep a wink, jumped out of bed at 7:59 and called the vet. They didn't seem -too- concerned about it but said they wanted to look at it.. Both vets are busy this morning with surgeries I guess.. so I can bring her in at 2.  I was really hoping for something earlier, but I told them what it was and that it looked full of blood and she said it should be fine... 

Then a little while later Maggie is laying in the corner of the living room and she won't get up and come to me when I call her.. so I go over to pick her up, and see a bloody/puss mixture all over her back leg and tummy. Her blister thing ruptured.  So I called the vet back right away, told them what happened and that there is a little hole left where it was and she said just to clean it out with some Hydrogen Peroxide and keep and eye on her and bring her in at 2... or I could drop her off there if I wanted. I decided to keep her here with me, I think I can keep a closer eye on her than they would. The vet is only two blocks away so if we need to get there asap we can...

Maggie hates me now by the way. I figured she would.. the peroxide stung but I didn't want it to get infected (though, judging by the puss it probably already -is-). I made a bandage out of paper towels and clear packing tape and wrapped it around her middle to keep stuff out of it and keep it from seeping and such.. 

She's doing the exact same thing now that she did when she was first spay and was in so much pain.. She is just laying here, not moving at all. Whatever position you put her in she stays in. I had to actually bend her little legs to get her to lay down  She doesn't even want to turn her head.. So different from 20 minutes ago because then she didn't even know it was there. I suppose it hurts a little now? 

I hope she will be okay.. has anybody else had something like this happen? I think I remember reading something about Hallie after she got hit by a car and having a hole.. I think I will try to find that thread quick.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh goodness. I've never had anything like this with my dogs, but I'm sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I took Maggie to the vet.. the vet who did her spay looked at it. He thinks it's a dissolvable stitch that didn't dissolve and got infected (I don't understand how it got infected 3 months after the spay? They thought that was odd too actually..). He said we could either take her home with some antibiotics and that would probably get rid of the infection and it would heal back up, BUT, because the stitch would still be there, it could happen again. So he thought the best choice was to anesthetize her and go in and find the stitch, remove it, and then send her home with some antibiotics to get better for good. He said they won't charge me for the surgery because it's related to her spay, so that was nice.  I decided to go that way because I don't want Maggie to end up suffering through it again. They were going to try and fit her in this afternoon, and if they can then I can bring her home tonight, but if they can't do her until later tonight then they will be keeping her till 8am tomorrow morning. So, that's what going on with little Maggie.. Zoey on the other hand is rejoicing at being an "Only Dog" for a few hours.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad to hear they figured out what was wrong with her and will take care of it at no charge. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I went and picked Maggie up at 5 tonight. She was very sleepy yet from the anesthesia.. she still is. The vet said he couldn't find any left behind stitches in there.. so it must have dissolved after the infection began. But he did clean it up a lot and took out some of the dead material inside and closed it up again. He didn't have to cut into her muscles at all, so it shouldn't hurt as bad for her as it did when she was spay. (She's kinda a softy) They sent me home with some antibiotics to start on Sunday, because they gave her a antibiotic shot that will last until then. So, here's hoping she heals up well and doesn't have any more problems with it.  

One concern I have though is that she hasn't wanted to drink anything all night. I cooked up some rice and fed her that though so she did get some fluid into her. I tried ice chips to because she loves those, but she hasn't wanted any yet.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope that she is doing better now. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

She seems to be doing better. I started her on her antibiotics on Sunday morning, but since she started taking them she hasn't wanted to eat any kibble.. or any of the kibble/chicken mixture I made.. I got her to eat some plain rice earlier today with her antibiotic in it, but she threw that up about 40 minutes after I gave it to her. I called the vet but they said to just give her her next antibiotic on schedule. She hasn't eaten any kibble tonight but did eat a little more rice and is keeping that down fine, my husband also snuck her some pieces of the honey oat bread I made yesterday... she's keeping that down now as well.. I'm wondering if the antibiotics don't upset her tummy? She doesn't usually have a very sensitive stomach or anything, but I think maybe they are..

Anyway today -after- she threw up she's been running around and playing with Zoe and finally chewing on her bully stick again.. She loves those and hadn't touched one since Thursday.


----------

